
When it comes to election meddling, America is as guilty as Russia - hardikgupta
https://qz.com/1218013/russian-election-meddling-the-us-is-guilty-of-influencing-elections-too/
======
randomerr
That's why we haven't levels too many sanctions against Russia.

